# Klein 8" Hybrid Pliers With Crimper



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Somebody go buy these so I don't have to 










https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-8-in-Hybrid-Pliers-with-Crimper-J2158CRSEN/304736181


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am kind of glad I didn't get around to buying these yet










https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Klein-Kurve-Heavy-Duty-Wire-Stripper-K12054/305022369


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

splatz said:


> I am kind of glad I didn't get around to buying these yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $42 I wouldn't have. Usually, those things that are made to do everything are good for nothing.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That's gotta be the ugliest tool I have ever seen. It looks like it will be equally pathetic at doing three different things.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

So new I couldn't find it on the Klein page


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They look like trash. I would never buy them. Usually combination tools don't do anything well, especially the strippers. Wire strippers are only really good if they are made with sharp steel blades. Cutting stripping holes into linesman pliers don't do the trick.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> They look like trash. I would never buy them. Usually combination tools don't do anything well, especially the strippers. Wire strippers are only really good if they are made with sharp steel blades. Cutting stripping holes into linesman pliers don't do the trick.


The heavy duty strippers are the best strippers I've owned yet.

The only crimps I use are insulated, which is why I would never buy these. Plus if the wire is short trying to crimp behind the fulcrum can be awkward.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> So new I couldn't find it on the Klein page


I think they have a separate site for DIY gimmicks.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TGGT said:


> The heavy duty strippers are the best strippers I've owned yet.


I tried them once and hated them. Unless strippers are sharp and cut the insulation within a few thousands of tolerance, I can't stand them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> I tried them once and hated them. Unless strippers are sharp and cut the insulation within a few thousands of tolerance, I can't stand them.


I work with a guy that uses the little strippers with a single V notch for absolutely everything in every gauge.  I never got the hang of those.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Looked at a pair at the supply house. Ordered a similar pair without the crimper and a wider selection striping sizes. Should be here tomorrow.LC


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> I tried them once and hated them. Unless strippers are sharp and cut the insulation within a few thousands of tolerance, I can't stand them.


I don't know about the tolerances but they strip easier and cleaner than my stamped ideals and Klein strippers. I grab them before I grab any other stripper or my linemans. I was skeptical but they grew on me.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Looked at a pair at the supply house. Ordered a similar pair without the crimper and a wider selection striping sizes. Should be here tomorrow.LC


What brand are they?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Somebody go buy these so I don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not usually a fan of 'multi-tools' but i think I'd try these.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If they work, other than a screwdriver, they'd be all you'd need to makeup boxes and trim out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I work with a guy that uses the little strippers with a single V notch for absolutely everything in every gauge. I never got the hang of those.


Wow, I haven't seen those in years. They scream DIY to me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Wow, I haven't seen those in years. They scream DIY to me.


Dude loves them, and he's super fast and accurate with them. He used to be a panel builder so I guess he learned how to use them well then. Cable jackets, small gauges, large gauges, whatever. I'd make a massacre out of everything with those. I don't have the touch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If they work, other than a screwdriver, they'd be all you'd need to makeup boxes and trim out.


Exactly my thoughts!

All the tools you need in a back pocket.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I spent a lot of money on gimmick tools. Some worked out. Some didn't. I'm fixing to unload a bunch on here sometime soon.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

They were Kline can't remember the number. I will post it when I get then. 
One of my mentors used the V notch strippers for years.

LC


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> I work with a guy that uses the little strippers with a single V notch for absolutely everything in every gauge. I never got the hang of those.


I have several sets of those and always keep them around. I can strip pretty easily with the cutters on linemans pliers or dikes, these work the same way but better - you just have to feel when the cutters touch the insulation, squeeze a little, wiggle them to ring the wire a little if necessary, then let up a hair, and push off the insulation. 

If you take the time to adjust the set screw, and you're stripping the same wire over and over, you don't need any touch, they're quite a bit faster than regular strippers because you don't have to find the correct notch every time. 

Now if I want speed and I'm working on the same wire all day I use these 










https://www.amazon.com/Felo-0715762681-Automatic-Wire-Stripper/dp/B00QWYNPGY

which get the strip gauge AND the strip length right with zero fiddling all day long. I think they're a major time saver and mistake-avoider when you're working on terminal blocks in particular.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> The heavy duty strippers are the best strippers I've owned yet.


I bought the needlenose that have the same type of stripper construction and thought they were excellent strippers

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-j2078cr-all-purpose-pliers-crimper-153954/



MTW said:


> Usually combination tools don't do anything well, especially the strippers. Wire strippers are only really good if they are made with sharp steel blades. Cutting stripping holes into linesman pliers don't do the trick.


There are some other combo pliers out there that just have stripping notches cut into the blades, similar to what you get cutting a live wire. This is a different construction, they stripper blades overlap which makes all the difference. 

Edit: I saw your other post, you already tried them so you know that and still hate them ...



MDShunk said:


> If they work, other than a screwdriver, they'd be all you'd need to makeup boxes and trim out.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Exactly my thoughts! All the tools you need in a back pocket.


That's what caught my eye, it looks like it might streamline things for trim out in particular.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I work with a guy that uses the little strippers with a single V notch for absolutely everything in every gauge. I never got the hang of those.


Used them for years doing trim outs 30 years ago. Still have them in the tool box. They work great and once set, never nick the wire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Used them for years doing trim outs 30 years ago. Still have them in the tool box. They work great and once set, never nick the wire.


Often one will find good end results come from the experience of the user more than the quality of the tool design.

I had a pair of these when they first came out and still have them in a tool drawer someplace.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Often one will find good end results come from the experience of the user more than the quality of the tool design.
> 
> I had a pair of these when they first came out and still have them in a tool drawer someplace.


The pair I have don’t have that spring on them. 
Kinda was like playing with a butterfly knife. 
If I did trim all day I would still be using them, but that’s rare for me now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> The pair I have don’t have that spring on them.
> Kinda was like playing with a butterfly knife.
> If I did trim all day I would still be using them, but that’s rare for me now.


I trimmed out an addition I wired a couple weeks ago, but it had been a very long time before that.

Before those strippers were introduced we all used a pocket knife or plier jaws, all of which needed good operator skill not to damage the conductors.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I am really dubious of these combo tools. It was kicked off lately with Knipex's installation pliers. Then Klein came out with their all-purpose pliers as a sort of counter(at least says me/opinion) offering. 

I love Knipex. I find their combination pliers perfect for me. I really, REALLY like their needlenose pliers without cutters. In fact, I won't use the kind with cutters anymore. At least not by choice. And yes Klein I am looking at you after discontinuing the D314-8 long reach long nose w/o cutter. One of the best long nose pliers ever. 

The point to all this is like many, I find the Jack-of-all-trades-and master of none approach to handtools to usually be...disappointing. Going back to Knipex, I cannot stand those installation pliers. The nose is too long and the handgrips are entirely too small and definitely too close together for comfortable use. Pass. I am unsure of the Klein all-purpose models but they look to be made on the same pattern as their 8 inch needlenose models. So if you lime those you at least have a baseline to compare against. These new combi linemans look to be really nose heavy if the photos are an accurate indicator. I suspect this one wil be love it or hate with most users. It will be interesting to see how the stripping function is reviewed.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I got my new strippers today . They came directly from Kline in Iowa. They are the 2054.
Removed the spring first thing I think they will work fine.

LC


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think the Ideal Reflex T-strippers are the best. I've been using them since they came out in '98 or '99. I'm hard pressed to want to try something else after using those for so long now. In my opinion, you can't do better than an Ideal wire stripper no matter what variety it is - the Reflex, the old fashioned T-stripper or the fancier ones they make now.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> I think the Ideal Reflex T-strippers are the best. I've been using them since they came out in '98 or '99. I'm hard pressed to want to try something else after using those for so long now. In my opinion, you can't do better than an Ideal wire stripper no matter what variety it is - the Reflex, the old fashioned T-stripper or the fancier ones they make now.


I bought the reflex stripper. It's my back up. I didn't notice much difference between it and similar Klein strippers. I haven't tried the molded handles yet and heard people really like them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> Somebody go buy these so I don't have to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had these now for about a month and this is my take on them. I primarily do residential work and thought these could work for small trim outs or service calls. I don't twist wire nuts so don't usually use my linenan pliers and prefer crimpers with the crimp up front, but hey why not give them a try. Over all they have worked well until I used them to trim out a small kitchen. Have backsplash.... then the hybrid pliers won't work. I can't cut the trim screw because the screw is longer then the cutting area of the pliers. So this is a no go for me. 
I wouldn't use these to trim out a house anyways but definitely not for small jobs with a bank splash etc.
I still will use them though.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

I would never use them. I only use *ratchet* terminal *crimping* tool.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zac said:


> > Originally Posted by splatz View Post
> > Somebody go buy these so I don't have to
> 
> 
> I've had these now for about a month and this is my take on them.


Thanks @zac! I never thought about the screw cutter part being too thick compared to regular strippers.


----------

